# Mantis Shrimp



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

These shrimp have the fastest strike of ANY animal anywhere on Earth! Worth the watch, enjoy!

[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/sheila_patek_clocks_the_fastest_animals.html[/video]


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

They emit light when they strike!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

If you want to learn more about the Mantis Shrimp, click this link Mantis shrimp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

> there are accounts of them breaking glass tanks.[5]


Crazy
Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

So not a good idea to try to catch them with your hands from the front?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Great Vid where can i get one lol


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> So not a good idea to try to catch them with your hands from the front?


You could. Atleast this guy can.

Holding a huge mantis shrimp - YouTube


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Or this guy.

holding my 5 inch peacock mantis shrimp. (rip) - YouTube


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

those mantis shrimp look like lobsters without the claws!

well at least their rear ends look like lobsters!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> those mantis shrimp look like lobsters without the claws!
> 
> well at least their rear ends look like lobsters!


Not sure how they taste though.

They say that the strick is the same force as a 22 calibre pistal.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

They taste very excellent, better than lobster imho as I recall. It has been a very long time since I ate one. Growing up, my parents bought them on rare occasions from vendors on the side of the streets, fresh and alive. We used to split them lengthwise in half and pan fry them with garlic. It has been a long time but the taste is not like the lobster. The specie we had available was mostly brownish tan colour with black and brown bars across with deadly set of claws. We used to eat also the spiny tail lobster.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I bet they taste delicious


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had a few that came in as hitch hikers but my dragon wrasse took care of them pretty quick, they've got the most advanced eyesight out of any animal


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> , they've got the most advanced eyesight out of any animal


I had no idea! how can they prove that?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> I had no idea! how can they prove that?


By examining the cones in their eyes and comparing them to other species


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

fascinating!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good joke 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha!!! thats awesome


----------

